# Smart Preview Question



## vlascalza (Jun 7, 2013)

I have a group of pictures that are email sized 1000 x 800 images.  If I create smart previews of these images, are the previews upscaled to meet the standard sized preview parameter or are they accepted in a 1 to 1 original size?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 7, 2013)

I think you'll find that the Smart Previews will be the same size as the original image in the event that the longest edge is less than 2540 pixels....if the longest edge is greater than 2540 pixels, the smart preview will be down-sized proportionally with the long edge being 2540 pixels.


----------



## turnstyle (Jun 10, 2013)

Can you also use the smart previews to help *delete* RAW files on network storage?

For example, can I 1) set up smart previews for RAW files on a network drive, 2) so someplace where I don't have access to that drive, 3) delete some of those files, 4) have those deleted files later delete from the network storage when I reconnect to that network?

Thanks!


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 10, 2013)

No, but it's a good question. You're better off marking those files for deletion, but actually doing the deletion when you're online again.


----------



## turnstyle (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks, if you don't mind another question...

If, for example, I have a RAW file on the network drive, and I have changed the White Balance.

If I then render a smart preview for that file, is the smart preview rendered *with* the White Balance change baked into the JPG (I'm assuming it's a JPG?).

I'm a bit confused how you can make changes (other than crop/distortion) to a smart preview, given that RAW has so much more headroom to fix White Balance/exposure...

Thanks again.


----------



## johnbeardy (Jun 10, 2013)

The smart preview is actually a very small DNG, not a JPG like the standard previews, so the WB wouldn't be hard-baked into it. These little DNGs are stored in subfolders next to the catalogue, and you don't normally see them directly or really make changes to them. Instead, they supply a chunk of raw data which LR then uses to update values in the catalogue's SQL database.

Without testing.... I think in this case the little DNG would initially have the WB setting applied. All subsequent edits are stored in the catalogue as above.

Does that make it clearer? One thing you might try is creating a small catalogue and digging around the smart previews folder. Do you have Bridge? You can actually see what the smart previews look like.

John


----------



## turnstyle (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks, it's a handy option (though I suspect I'll have to be careful with it... )


----------



## turnstyle (Jun 11, 2013)

Sorry, one more: if my main interest is the ability to browse my archived RAW files when not connected to my network drive, is smart preview the way to do it, or is there some other/better way?


----------



## johngalt (Jun 11, 2013)

I'm able to browse 15 years of archived images in Library but that's it, just browse.
I had to find a plugin just to be able to email the image contained in the catalog.

I for one would like someone in the know to explain if Smart Previews are a replacement of
the old previews or in addition to the old previews. If so it would seem rather redundant
and a waste of space to have two.


Doug


----------



## Mark Sirota (Jun 11, 2013)

johngalt said:


> I'm able to browse 15 years of archived images in Library but that's it, just browse.
> I had to find a plugin just to be able to email the image contained in the catalog.



Right. If it's just for browsing, ensure your standard preview settings (in Catalog Settings) meet your browsing needs, and you're good to go. You won't be able to Develop, Export/Publish, or Print, but you can do just about everything else.



> I for one would like someone in the know to explain if Smart Previews are a replacement of the old previews or in addition to the old previews. If so it would seem rather redundant and a waste of space to have two.



They're in addition; they're not the same thing, and they're not used in the same places or in the same way.

Previews continue to function as they always did. Smart Previews are essentially a smaller version of your original raw/DNG files, so that you can still Develop, Export/Publish, and Print (provided you can live with the slightly reduced ("draft") quality.  They are an excellent solution for bringing your photos on the road with you and getting some work done, to be finished when you get back to your main storage.

They also work reasonably well as a smaller, faster proxy for huge originals from cameras like the D800; if your computer hardware isn't killer, the performance improvement from working with smart previews instead might be just the ticket -- just render smart previews, then take your originals offline.


----------

